# Favorite Main Game



## Big Mom (Aug 7, 2012)

To go along with my other thread, what is your favorite game?

My favorite would be Pokemon Gold. I loved the sprites, ability to go back, etc. But my main liking of it is Ho-Oh. Gosh, I remember catching Ho-Oh (multiple times I may add) and being scared shitless. When he came down I was like "AH! RODAN!". 


I also like Pokemon Emerald as well. 

What's yours?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 7, 2012)

Like my answer in the other thread, all of them are basically equals for me. Well I suppose that's not really the case, I didn't play:
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Green
Pokemon Yellow
Pokemon Gold(Well I played it, didn't own it though)
Pokemon Silver(Well I played it, didn't own it though)
Pokemon LeafGreen
Pokemon Pear
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon SoulSilver
Pokemon Black 2
Pokemon White 2

But I played at less one game from each set, except Black 2/White 2(Which I'm waiting to come out here). 

Regardless, still would say they are basically all equals to me, with Black and White being 0.01% better for me, but that'll change when I get Black 2 and White 2 then those will be 0.01% better for me.


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmm
Red
Silver
Emerald
Platinum
White

This is too difficult. On one hand, Black2 has
*Spoiler*: __ 



The challenge mode key, which is probably one of the best features in Pokemon yet


. On the other, White 2 has cooler version exclusives. Since I bought White. I guess I'll get White 2 just for being a sequel's sake.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 9, 2012)

Silver, I played the shit out of that game, still do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2012)

Silver 

I don't think i will ever love a game this much


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

Pokemon Emerald followed by Pokemon Crystal.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2012)

Soul Silver, hands down.

Though B2 and W2 look amazing too and a possible future ruby/sapphire remake may also surpass SS, but as it stands now: SS, hands down.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

I feel like Heart Gold would surpass Crystal at least for me, but I lost my copy before completing it, and never found a ROM that didn't freeze up at some point.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

Do I have to choose again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Soul Silver, hands down.
> 
> Though B2 and W2 look amazing too and a *possible future ruby/sapphire remake may also surpass SS,* but as it stands now: SS, hands down.



i agree with this..


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 10, 2012)

I haven't played many,
But I think Pokemon Red
i had the best pokemon
and i always won with my level 70 charizard 
i loved my pokemon so much


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 10, 2012)

GO SAPPHIRE
I always loved my level 100 Blaziken that would solo the Elite 4 and train my newb pokemon along the way.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2012)

Pokemon Crystal

That game was just fucking epic. I don't think there is any other game that I have ever spent the insane amount of time playing as it.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 10, 2012)

Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2012)

Pokemon Emerald for sure.


----------



## Shikamaru God (Sep 7, 2012)

Pokemon blue.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 19, 2012)

Pokemon Silver, followed by Pokemon White.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2012)

Pokemon White.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

It was a tie between Pokemon Yellow and Pokemon Crystal, but I ended up voting for Crystal.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't think you all would enjoy hanging out in the GameFAQS Pokemon boards lol.


----------



## Ari (Sep 21, 2012)

best: crystal

worst: b2w2


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 21, 2012)

Ari said:


> best: crystal
> 
> worst: b2w2



Explain. No seriously, BW2 are looking godly based on what I've seen, and the only legit reasons I can see people judging this game is: 1. The names, which fool people to believe that GF can't come up with anymore colors/stones. 2.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Iris is the Champion. SOO many people were butthurt over this


 and 3. This sequel takes place in the same region, but honestly that's your problem for burning into your brain that for a Pokemon game, a sequel must=new region or new Pokemon. Unova was honestly a small region, but the new locations and routes in BW2 is good enough for it-since it was small. Yet these reasons are STILL very trivial in this game's case.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 22, 2012)

Pokemon FireRed followed by Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2012)

My favorite is Pokemon Gold.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Sep 27, 2012)

Heart Gold, White, and Emerald.


----------



## Asura 大神 (Oct 6, 2012)

My favorite would have to be Pokemon Crystal.  I love everything about that game.


----------



## Reila (Oct 9, 2012)

Impossible to choose only one, so:

1.) Black 2
2.) Emerald
3.) Platinum
4.) Blue
5.) Black



Ari said:


> best: crystal
> 
> worst: b2w2



Exactly the opposite.


----------



## Ginkurage (Oct 24, 2012)

It's really hard to pick a favorite, I've loved every main series Pokemon game. I think I would go with Emerald though, Hoenn is just a really nice region. A lot of people complain about the amount of water routes but it doesn't really bother me all that much. Also the Battle Frontier blew my mind when I first tried it.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 24, 2012)

I was gonna say FR/LG and SS until B/W came along and made TMs reusable. 

Seriously, its practically impossible for me to go back and play the old games because of the one little addition.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually, if I were to choose, there would be a tie between Leaf Green, Diamond, Silver and Black.


----------



## Weather (Oct 26, 2012)

Black and Black 2 spoiled me too much with the reusable TMs, and Black 2 is too awesome.

Soul Silver and Platinium come second followed by Emerald.

Red/Blue are HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE, unbalanced, glitchy games, and yes I said it.


----------



## Kumashi (Oct 27, 2012)

Pokemon Blue, probably because it was my first Pokemon game.


----------



## Roads Untraveled (Nov 8, 2012)

voted heart gold but too bad there are no mystery dungeons games in the list
because those are actually my fav​


----------



## TsundereCapricorn (Dec 28, 2012)

Pokemon Heart Gold/ Soul Silver.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2012)

Kind of hard to choose.


----------



## Sen (Dec 28, 2012)

Probably Pokemon White due to all the updated features and graphics, otherwise it would have been Red or FireRed (because it was my first game so it has a lot of great memories for me)


----------



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2012)

Yellow
Crystal
Emerald
Leaf Green
Ruby


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 29, 2012)

Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 29, 2012)

I literally spent so much time on Ruby that it would be foolish to not be my favourite game. Black would be a close second though


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 30, 2012)

This is really quite difficult between Sapphire and HeartGold... I just had so many good memories of Sapphire compared to Emerald in the brief time that I played it, and Gold was the first pokemon game i ever played, HeartGold just seems better than the original in almost every way.


----------



## ??? (Jan 5, 2013)

Pokemon Yellow.


----------

